# In news 28/06 - sperm donor shortage



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Article on BBC and on another couple of news websites about shortage of UK donors, leading to people going for overseas donors and the worry of a possible decline in quality of donor sperm due to clinics relaxing rules to attract new donors -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-28061263


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Bumble, my friend sent me the BBC radio 4 programme. Might be the same thing. Interesting listening.
Here's the link.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b047c76w


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

LuckyE, thanks for that, I listened to it, very interesting indeed.

We chose our clinic because of the availability of UK donors but as you can see they haven't done the job for us so far and some tough choices ahead about where next if our upcoming FET doesn't work.

Good luck for your next tx. x


----------

